# BHO Method call from Javascript



## purvayan (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi
Currently I have a requirement where I need to call method of plugin from BHO object and I am not sure how to do it. Could you please give me some suggestion that can help me achieving the same? Let me put my requirements more in detail:

It is like I have created a DLL (as BHO named as Plugin4IE) which has methods like login(some parameters...), GetSomething(some parameters), ProvideSomething(some parameters...) etc. Now, what I need to do is, I have a flex form where user is taking some action and based on his/her action JavaScript function (lets say PluginMethod()) is being called. Here in the PluginMethod() function I need to write a call to access my DLL Plugin4IE's one of the methods - lets say login. MY question is how should I do it? What code I should write in the JavaScript function to call this method? Please help.

Thanks in advance,

Nayan


----------

